# castration/ spaying of ferrets?



## pythonking2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

hello,
does anybody know the prices of castration/spaying of ferret by the pdsa? also how much it is to remove their smell glands?


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

pythonking2010 said:


> hello,
> does anybody know the prices of castration/spaying of ferret by the pdsa? also how much it is to remove their smell glands?


 
im not too sure if vets will do that anymore i may be wrong, but i no after you have hob castrated it does help the smell abit.


----------



## pythonking2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

xPrincessx said:


> im not too sure if vets will do that anymore i may be wrong, but i no after you have hob castrated it does help the smell abit.


 ahhh .
thanks


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

I was under the impression the PDSA didnt really deal with the smaller animals? I know they spay and neuter cats and dogs now, never heard of them dealing with ferrets though. 
And im not sure what you mean by smell glands? Never heard of that!:lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

im not sure how much the pdsa charge for a castrate, but my vets charge about £35, if you ring the pdsa im sure they'd tell you. also they wont remove the scent glands, this is classed as mutilation in the uk and wont be done unless its for a medical reason. hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## pythonking2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> im not sure how much the pdsa charge for a castrate, but my vets charge about £35, if you ring the pdsa im sure they'd tell you. also they wont remove the scent glands, this is classed as mutilation in the uk and wont be done unless its for a medical reason. hope this helps :2thumb:


 that helped alot thankyou .
and what are less smelly, better temprement etc?.
hobs or jills?


----------



## delta (Jun 26, 2009)

vets WONT remove the scent glands anymore as when i had mine i asked if they would and they wont


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Its not expensive at a normal vets.

£30 for a hob castration and £45 for a jill spay. Scent gland removal has not occured in years.

Remember you need to have jill done before her first birthday because she'll come in to season round about the March after she was born and hobs sometimes retract their testes during the winter period.


----------



## robbie2 (Aug 20, 2009)

morning all not sure where your vets are but the cheapest we found in liverpool was £50 to castrate hobb and upto £80 for jills,so mine are getting done one at a time as we have 5 to sort out and sister in law has 4,so by the prices i found it will be very expensive to do all together,anybody knows of a cheaper price in the merseyside area could you put details up thanks


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

robbie2 said:


> morning all not sure where your vets are but the cheapest we found in liverpool was £50 to castrate hobb and upto £80 for jills,so mine are getting done one at a time as we have 5 to sort out and sister in law has 4,so by the prices i found it will be very expensive to do all together,anybody knows of a cheaper price in the merseyside area could you put details up thanks


 
Ring Freshfield animal rescue 0151 931 1604 and ask them the cheapest place to get ferrets neutered or take them to Rufford veterinary group(Southport and Rufford) as they are a lot cheaper than those prices


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

If you already are registered with the pdsa they can only treat 3 of your pets 'at all'.

I've just rang them and as we already have three pets registered with them they are not prepared to help with discounted nuetering of the ferrets.
She asked how many we had and when I said 6 girls and 2 boys she said they would only do 3 of them even if we had no other pets registered with them.

It cost £51 for a spey and £45 for a castration!


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

pythonking2010 said:


> that helped alot thankyou .
> and what are less smelly, better temprement etc?.
> hobs or jills?


personally, ive had Hobs and Jills, i have a jill now.
i prefer hobs as they get ALOT bigger then Jills, and i think have a better cuddle nature. jills are fairly small.
but hobs are the smell ones, but as i said, this is helped by having them done, and cleaning there litter box more


----------



## hannahcc1983 (Nov 9, 2010)

pythonking2010 said:


> that helped alot thankyou .
> and what are less smelly, better temprement etc?.
> hobs or jills?



I had a Hob and a JIll, both had lovely temperments until i fell pregnant, and then Pebbles, my Jill thought she'd go for me everytime i opened thier enclosure. She would attempt to bite me all the time 

Dependin on what sex you are and whether you are likely to become pregnant any time soon, id suggest a Hob


----------



## robbie2 (Aug 20, 2009)

morning and thanks shell for number and vet name,i will give them both a ring today jeanette


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

My boys were castrated and it cost £55 EACH! That was London prices for you!


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

In Llandudno it was £48 for hobs and £54 for jills


----------



## Aaron Carpenter (Apr 4, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> Ring Freshfield animal rescue 0151 931 1604 and ask them the cheapest place to get ferrets neutered or take them to Rufford veterinary group(Southport and Rufford) as they are a lot cheaper than those prices


Fresh fields are by far the cheapest in Liverpool. £35 per Gill. They microchip for £5 a head as well. They come out to your home collect your ferrets and then return them after. They use some place in Sefton. Not sure where, I have a mobile number for them but not sure if I can post it. My two girls need doing asap as Simba is getting fruity. Whilst on the topic, Simba (male) has been dragging Kovu (female) around to initiate and Kiara (female) is chasing them licking the wounds. Is this normal behaviour? She's acting like a wet nurse. Vice Versa.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

It's mad that it's so cheap for ferrets, and yet my vet charge upwards of £140 for a rat spay. And around £90 for a neuter. I bet their ferret charges are ridiculous, so I'm going to adopt some that have already been done.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> It's mad that it's so cheap for ferrets, and yet my vet charge upwards of £140 for a rat spay. And around £90 for a neuter. I bet their ferret charges are ridiculous, so I'm going to adopt some that have already been done.


:gasp::gasp::gasp:

I'd get a new vet :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I would, but I'm too damn happy with them tonight, as they've given my rat girl a new lease of life (she went in paralysed and has come home with just a slightly floppy tail - I thought she'd be pts).

They're good for check ups, but surgery wise I go elsewhere. However, that "elsewhere" can be stupid prices too - their quote for a spay and lump removal came to over £300!

So dont use Keighley vets, that's all I can say...


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I use Ashleigh vets in south manchester. They're exotic specialists, but not unusually overpriced.


----------

